# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.19.06 Huawei QCOM IMEI repair and more...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.19.06*  ..............................الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ..................................In answer to your numerous requests, we are glad to introduce ............*DIRECT UNLOCK / IMEI REPAIR* features for *Huawei Qualcomm* smartphones:  .............*♦ Y336 / Y336-A1 ...........♦ Y530 / Y530-U00 / Y530-U051 ...........♦ Y536 / Y536-A1 ...........♦ Y538 / Y538-A1 ...........♦ Y540 / Y540-U01 ...........♦ Y550 / Y550-L01 / Y550-L02 / Y550-L03 / Y550-L13 ...........♦ G615 / G615-U10 ...........♦ G620 / G620-L72 / G620-L75 ...........♦ G620s / G620S-L01 / G620S-L02 / G620S-L03 / G620S-UL00 ...........♦ G621 / G621-TL00 / G621-TL00M  ...........♦ G630 / G630-T00 / G630-U00 / G630-U10 / G630-U20 / G630-U251 /  .............G630-U30 ...........♦ G6 / G6-L11 / G6-L22 / G6-L33 / G6-U10 / G6-U251 ...........♦ G7 / G7-L01 / G7-L02 / G7-L11 / G7-UL10 / G7-UL20 ...........♦ G740 / G740-L00 ...........♦ G8 / RIO-L01 / RIO-L02 / RIO-L03 / RIO-TL00 ...........♦ GR5 / KII-L21 / KII-L22 / KII-L23 ...........♦ Honor 4A / SCL-AL00  ...........♦ Honor 4X / Che1-CL10 / Che1-CL20 / Che1-L04 ...........♦ Honor 5X / KIW-AL10 / KIW-AL10G / KIW-AL20 / KIW-L21 / KIW-L22 /  ..............KIW-L23 / KIW-L24 / KIW-TL00 / KIW-TL00H / KIW-UL00 ...........♦ Y6 / SCL-CL00 / SCL-L01 / SCL-L02 / SCL-L03 / SCL-L04 / SCL-L21 /  ..............SCL-L32 / SCL-TL00 / SCL-TL00H / SCL-TL10 / SCL-TL10H / SCL-U03 /  ..............SCL-U21 / SCL-U23 / SCL-U31* ...........♦ Other Huawei Qcom devices (including old series)  ............Major benefits: .............*♦ No credits ...........♦ Manufacture mode (without rooting) ...........♦ Unlimited operations ...........♦ The solution is free for Sigma Full users (with Pack1 and Pack2 activated)*   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

